# THE INFAMOUS ROLLING ROAD 2015 SPONSOR HEADS UP



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Just a very early announcement that after discussions the 2015 RR will be sponsored by Norfolk Performance Car Sales and their package will include trophies and a FREE BBQ......

http://www.norfolkperformancecarsales.co.uk/

Quite generous of Neil considering how much I can eat so a big thank you.

Keeping my fingers crossed that Pot Of Jam might come again and bring his chocolate.

In early discussions to see if I can get one or maybe two tuners to attend.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

jamman said:


> Just a very early announcement that after discussions the 2015 RR will be sponsored by Norfolk Performance Car Sales and their package will include trophies and a FREE BBQ......
> 
> http://www.norfolkperformancecarsales.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Doubt awesome git will want other tuners turning up on there doorstep will they ? :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

If the vote takes us there that little problem will be sorted already Tonks.

I expect the venue to be more midland based but I might be wrong.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Cool , looking forward to further details , venue etc . Well done Neil for the sponsorship 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Always happy to help the community and fellow VAG nuts . Can't wait  now I wonder what car I will have then ? :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

conlechi said:


> Cool , looking forward to further details , venue etc . Well done Neil for the sponsorship 8)


Going to do a fair bit if research into this including running on them beforehand.


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

I hope to be able to attend the 2015 event and not be bed-ridden with sucky viral infections!


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

jamman said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Cool , looking forward to further details , venue etc . Well done Neil for the sponsorship 8)
> ...


Don't forget it's the cars and not you that needs to run on them


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well done Neil, I hope to get to the next one although midlands based?? Not sure, its a long old trek.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Top bloke Neil 

John


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

ian222 said:


> Well done Neil, I hope to get to the next one although midlands based?? Not sure, its a long old trek.


Hi Ian,

I will check out around 5 venues and it will go to a vote various locations


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice one Neil!!

I've got a RR suggestion James....I'll PM you :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Will Neil wear a special cardigan to the event?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Excellent - but does Wak and Badger Bill count as rival tuners to wherever the venue will be? :wink:

After missing this years one I hope it doesn't clash with any snowboarding trips next year (like this years did).

Will the BBQ be fuelled by Neil's cast-off cardigans? Does wool/acrylic smoke affect the taste of the meat?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Pugwash69 said:


> Will Neil wear a special cardigan to the event?


A special cardigan will be 1st prize :lol:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Excellent - but does Wak and Badger Bill count as rival tuners to wherever the venue will be? :wink:
> 
> After missing this years one I hope it doesn't clash with any snowboarding trips next year (like this years did).
> 
> Will the BBQ be fuelled by Neil's cast-off cardigans? Does wool/acrylic smoke affect the taste of the meat?


Way hay, Barts back 

How was the holiday mate?

The stage 2 entrants have changed a bit, we were Mondoless... A few new comers, so better get your tuning head on ;-)

John


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Neil

Well done mate, it's very good of you.
Last one was great so I bet the next one will be just as good or better.
James and nick did a great job.

Really look forward to the next one and see every body again.
Top guys

Phil


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Duggy said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent - but does Wak and Badger Bill count as rival tuners to wherever the venue will be? :wink:
> ...


Good thanks John - three days of testing next seasons snowboards before they hit the shops, and only fell on my head once! Oh, and some really excellent Austrian food and beer at very reasonable prices served by very happy and polite locals - makes me wonder why people bother to go to France at all?

Got a few things to add to the car for next year, but nothing major - not like that sneaky sheep worrier keeping his hybrid turbo a secret! And once you get yours Wak'd then that'll be a major concern - roll on next year


----------



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

Count me in!

I'm sure I will have another bucket-o-chocolate to bring with me...


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> Always happy to help the community and fellow VAG nuts . Can't wait  now I wonder what car I will have then ? :lol:


Well done Neil.. [smiley=cheers.gif]

I don't know what car the Norfolk stig will be in..?? But it sure as hell wont be an automatic or 1.8t... :lol: :wink:

Damien.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Damm I'm looking forward to this already! Only a year and a bit to wait! Can't believe its been a week already since we were down there. :-(

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Always happy to help the community and fellow VAG nuts . Can't wait  now I wonder what car I will have then ? :lol:
> ...


+1
Great shout Neil... much appreciated ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

The Gachet said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > neilc said:
> ...


+2

Good on you Neil! Hopefully I'll be taking a trophy home with me next year lol!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Hopefully as the major sponsor you won't have to share a bed!
Looking forward to it.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

OeTT said:


> Hopefully as the major sponsor you won't have to share a bed!
> Looking forward to it.


I AM BOOKING THE ROOM NEXT TIME !!!!! :wink:



TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Always happy to help the community and fellow VAG nuts . Can't wait  now I wonder what car I will have then ? :lol:
> ...


Hmmmmm maybe I will have a MK1 1.8T 190 FWD tiptronic , or maybe not :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm there where ever it is!

J
Xx


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

nice one neil. [smiley=cheers.gif] 
james we will be there at this one where ever it is. looking foward to it. got a whole year to come up with best excuse heehee
vince


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Good on you Neil. Sure u will arrive in style in some throaty sounding VAG machine 8) If not too far from " The Styx " would love to attend next year  Lois


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Think I will be ready for the rollers next year


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

sexytt said:


> Good on you Neil. Sure u will arrive in style in some throaty sounding VAG machine 8) If not too far from " The Styx " would love to attend next year  Lois





ryanmtt said:


> Think I will be ready for the rollers next year


Cool , be good to have more of an East Anglian contingent..


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

sexytt said:


> Good on you Neil. Sure u will arrive in style in some throaty sounding VAG machine 8) If not too far from " The Styx " would love to attend next year  Lois


You have to attend the next one Lois 

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Can't wait- mine will definitely be ready by then... stage 2 trophy will be coming home with me... 

Also looks like we may need a mk1 tfsi category...


----------

